# Anyone fishing in the western sound?



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I hope I not going to be the only one who going fishing this weekend I need some to compare notes with.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Weekend report*

The catch of the weekend was sea robins which was no what we wanted although there were a few habor blue but they were few and far between


----------

